# Private Chevron with Maple Leaf



## Silverfire (6 Mar 2012)

Just miscellaneous research.  I've tried googling and searching the boards as well; but what function is the single chevron and maple leaf? I thought it was one chevron for private, two for corporal, and then two with maple leaf for MCpl.  I read that the single chevron with maple leaf represented a Private with a pay category of 4A? Is that still applicable?


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2012)

No - went the way of the Dodo late 70's or early 80's.  Single chevron no - full stop.

MM


----------



## Silverfire (6 Mar 2012)

So I am correct about it being single chevron, double, then double with maple leaf for pte, cpl, and mcpl?


----------



## psionic0 (6 Mar 2012)

Correctamundo! No super Troopers. Not that they're not trying.


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 Mar 2012)

Back at the mess, some guy found an old MCpl epaulette that had the bottom chevron falling out. Ripped it out and called it a Master Private.

Was offering $100 for someone to wear it in front of the CSM.

 ;D


----------



## larry Strong (6 Mar 2012)

For today's army....yes ;D


----------



## fake penguin (6 Mar 2012)

Don't forget rifle units do not always get single chevrons. They go straight from no chevrons(rifleman) to two chevrons(corporal).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Mar 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> No - went the way of the Dodo late 70's or early 80's.  Single chevron no - full stop.
> 
> MM



The use of private and corporal chevrons with maple leafs was short-lived and was over well before that; 1972 is more the time frame.  Though not an official source, the MP Virtual Museum (usually well researched and presented) provides a good explanation of other ranks insignia following unification. http://mpmuseum.org/securncm1.html


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2012)

I stand corrected  :nod:.  Did know it was a bit before my time  ;D.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Mar 2012)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The use of private and corporal chevrons with maple leafs was short-lived and was over well before that; 1972 is more the time frame.  Though not an official source, the MP Virtual Museum (usually well researched and presented) provides a good explanation of other ranks insignia following unification. http://mpmuseum.org/securncm1.html



72 is probably about right, although I remember seeing them as late as 74. Perhaps because the wearers had not been promoted to new ranks yet?

Well researched and presented... but I have to call them on this part:



> In the 1990s the term "Non Commissioned Officer" (NCO) was altered to "Non Commissioned Member" (NCM) and includes all ranks of the Canadian Armed Forces from recruit to Chief Warrant Officer.


----------



## JSR OP (7 Mar 2012)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Don't forget rifle units do not always get single chevrons. They go straight from no chevrons(rifleman) to two chevrons(corporal).



Do you have anything to back this up?  What rifle units?  What timeframe?  Are you talking about Ceremonial dress, or dress of the day?  I was a member of a rifle unit once upon a time, and I've never heard or seen this before...l that I can recall...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> 72 is probably about right, although I remember seeing them as late as 74. Perhaps because the wearers had not been promoted to new ranks yet?


I remember a few hangers-on in the later '70s.


----------



## CountDC (7 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Well researched and presented... but I have to call them on this part:


"In the 1990s the term "Non Commissioned Officer" (NCO) was altered to "Non Commissioned Member" (NCM) and includes all ranks of the Canadian Armed Forces from recruit to Chief Warrant Officer."

Have to partially call them on it as it is at least partially correct and should be expanded on.  This did happen when referring to the men as the term NCO was abused, often used as term for Pte to CWO which was incorrect.  In comes the term NCM to solve the problem (not really at first as it totally confused almost everyone).  After a lot of WTH calls it was clarified to us that:

NCM was to be used when referring to the men as an overall group (which was not PC anymore as we have women)

NCO would be used only along with JR or SR thus continues JR NCO and SR NCO.


----------



## bick (7 Mar 2012)

NCM replaced the term, "OR= Other Rank."


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Mar 2012)

NCM = Pte to CWO

JR NCO = Cpl and MCpl

SR NCO = Sgt (Not WOs), would have included S/Sgt when we had them back in the day

WOs = WO-CWO

JR Officer = 2Lt to Capt

SR Officer = Maj to Col


----------



## dapaterson (7 Mar 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> NCM = Pte to CWO
> 
> JR NCO = Cpl and MCpl
> 
> ...



And of course:

Subordiante officers = OCdt

General Officers and Flag Officers (GOFOs) = BGen - Gen / Commodore - Admiral


----------

